# PPO ( Pocket Poacher Ocularis) Slingshot Review



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks again really like your reviews.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice review of a really nice Slingshot


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Royleonard said:


> Thanks again really like your reviews.





Ibojoe said:


> Nice review of a really nice Slingshot


Thanks gents! I appreciate the feedback.


----------

